# Ideal meal for main dinner meal if i am cutting?



## DannyTalent

Hi what is the ideal meal to eat if i am planning on loosing quite a bit of body fat%, all i have been eating is steak with broccoli or some sort of tuna and pasta? any other nice suggestions?

DT


----------



## smaj210

it depends when you re eating it. Otherwise eat chicken/fish very lean beef with veg. Hard to say if we dont know your eating diet and training/weight etc


----------



## Jason Griffiths

I wouldn't eat pasta.

I would eat lean meat (chicken, turkey, fish) with green veges. Also try and get some healthy fats (dont go overboard) fish oils usually do me.


----------



## DannyTalent

Okay sorry, atm i am training in the morning 5 days a week and my diet is all good, i have all the protein i need and the right amount of cals i was just interested in knowing if there was any nice meals which others have had which i could input in to my diet, bit bored of the pasta and steak.


----------



## DannyTalent

Jason Griffiths said:


> I wouldn't eat pasta.
> 
> I would eat lean meat (chicken, turkey, fish) with green veges. Also try and get some healthy fats (dont go overboard) fish oils usually do me.


why not pasta nothing to it?? and also i might be wrong but i have heard that it is ideal to have some sort of cheese in your diet, a little bit?


----------



## UKWolverine

Sliced Chicken Breast with a little Nandos Piri Piri Sauce & Green Veg

Tuna Steaks (or canned) with a little Thai Sweet Chilli Sauce & Green Veg

The spicey sauces add variety, not many cals per serving as you don't need a lot and also the spices will help rev metabolism a bit.

Couple of options for you. It does depend on what your diet currently set up for.


----------



## cecil_sensation

DannyTalent said:


> why not pasta nothing to it?? and also i might be wrong but i have heard that it is ideal to have some sort of cheese in your diet, a little bit?


because pasta is carbs mate.

you want your carbs in the morning. if your cutting you dont want to be eating many carbs.

go on the search bit on here and look up timed carbs, good info on there when you want to be eating carbs


----------



## UKWolverine

DannyTalent said:


> why not pasta nothing to it?? and also i might be wrong but i have heard that it is ideal to have some sort of cheese in your diet, a little bit?


Cottage cheese before bed bro. For an evening meal you don't really need any of that carb energy you're giving your body with the pasta, especially when looking to cut down bf %


----------



## DannyTalent

okay i got ya, so carbs gives you the energy through out the day but obviously if i am involving it in my dinner the energy wont be used, is it important to have alot of carbs? such as making sure i have alot of carbs in my breakfast? i train in the morning so?


----------



## UKWolverine

Wack pretty much all your carb intake in the am, oats, whetabix etc, that will give you sustained energy for your workout, then have some more pwo, these can be sugar sources like Lucazade Sport, will help drive the aminos from your pwo shake in to your muscles. Then for the rest of the day I'd try and cut any starches or sugars and have green veg to bulk up the meals.

Eat 500 cals under your maintenance and assess by mirror and scales in 2 weeks, if you are not losing muscle perhaps try reduce cals even more but its a balancing act if you are not assisted.

But what are your current stats?


----------



## Jason Griffiths

Eat carbs around training time (before and after). You may do well avoiding them any other time of the day. Just make sure you get enought veg in you for your fibre requirements.

The amount of carbs depends on many factors...there is no set diet.


----------



## Miller

chicken breast and steamed veg is ideal


----------



## FATBOY

fresh salmon

rice

veg


----------

